# Perfect Sunday morning!



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

beautiful pictures! Is she a Clyde? She is gorgeus!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Brenda Lee is an American shire.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

wow. She is so pretty! I love her blaze.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks! She really is just as gorgeous in real life too


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG she is grogeous and wow she's really fast for her size! 
Her nad Brian seem to have a really good bond!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

She can move when she wants to hehe.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

so pretty! is she yours?


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_O M G!!! I want a turn!!! Indeed, looks like a perfect Sunday._


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

kchfuller said:


> so pretty! is she yours?


Nope not mine, she is owned by Brian Reid. I am just so lucky to get the chance to hang out with them!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

That is so cool!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Completely unrelated. I'm happy to see you're already a converted Patriots fan. Beautiful horse too!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW, she is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Completely unrelated. I'm happy to see you're already a converted Patriots fan. Beautiful horse too!


Oh yes, hubby made sure that I am getting into the football and surprisingly I am enjoying it! 

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone! Here is another video I made the same day, ignore my voice calling Lucy! The man in the orange vest is Brian Reid, Brenda Lee's slave haha. Watch when he comes cantering up the hill, no hands!!! Hehe.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Fun video...she looks like a fun horse, and certainly as beautiful as she is big


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow she is absolutely gorgeous! Looks like you had a blast =]


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for your comments 

It is looking to be a wet and cold weekend, no fun horsey activity for me


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Gorgeous scenery and horse! I assume your back in RI? Wish I had the 3mil, I'd buy the place if the horse came with it.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I love riding Shires, there is just something special about them. I hope to own one someday.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry to DB but I just read Brians bio on his site. Sounds like a fabulous person and horse to spend the day with. What a bond they have.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow! Pretty


----------



## MyGalSal (Apr 8, 2009)

Really nice! Why would anyone waste that kind of money for a golf course when they could have horses grazing and trails throughout. Ah, to win lotto!


----------

